
Show HN: Pixnary: A visual way of learning words - rathoreabhishek
http://www.pixnary.com/gre
======
sgentle
This is cool! Have you considered doing versions for other languages? I'd
definitely use something like this for intermediate French, for example.

I also noticed that if you use the shuffle mode on any of the shorter GRE
lists, it generates numbers past the end (like "563 of 332").

~~~
rathoreabhishek
Thanks for the review. Ya it has few bugs. We would like to add more languages
if we can get exact translations or someone who can do that. I don't trust
google translations for that.

